# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  Codice fiscale per la massa dei creditori?

## La matta

Oggi in conservatoria sarebbe stato detto che alcuni curatori chiederebbero l'attribuzione di un codice fiscale per la massa dei creditori.
Sinceramente, è la prima volta che sento parlare di una cosa simile, e una breve ricerca sul web non mi ha rivelato nulla.
E' possibile questa cosa, e eventualmente, che scopo avrebbe? Oltretutto, questo nuovo organismo avrebbe pur ben degli adempimenti suoi, distinti da quelli dell'entità fallita. Mi sembra, come si dice dalle mie parti, andarsi a cercare il rotto come i magnini (gli stagnini).
Grazie a tutti.

----------


## alfredo da roma

conservatoria o cancelleria fallimentare?

----------


## La matta

In conservatoria, parlando della trascrizione della sentenza di fallimento al registro immobiliare. Ma anche l'addetto, mi dicono, non sembrava particolarmente sicuro di quello che diceva.

----------


## alfredo da roma

cosa si trascrive in conservatoria a favore della massa dei creditori di un fallimento?

----------


## f.p

buondì  :Smile:  
i dati da utilizzare son sempre quelli del fallito!! 
Anch'io non ho mai sentito della necessità/opportunità di dotare il fallimento (la "massa" in realtà non esiste come "soggetto autonomo") di altro e diverso codice!!  :Confused:

----------


## La matta

Purtroppo non ho idea di cosa si dovesse trascrivere e dove... so solo che in conservatoria qualcuno ha parlato come di cosa risaputa di questa fantomatica entità (ok, lo so che la massa dei creditori esiste) che alcuni curatori doterebbero di codice fiscale. E secondo me è un'assurdità bella e buona. Ma in campo fiscale, e anche civilistico, si sono viste indegnità peggiori, quindi magari mi sbaglio io. Però il fatto che anche su web non sia riuscita a trovarne traccia mi pare importante.

----------


## alfredo da roma

> Purtroppo non ho idea di cosa si dovesse trascrivere e dove... so solo che in conservatoria qualcuno ha parlato come di cosa risaputa di questa fantomatica entità (ok, lo so che la massa dei creditori esiste) che alcuni curatori doterebbero di codice fiscale. E secondo me è un'assurdità bella e buona. Ma in campo fiscale, e anche civilistico, si sono viste indegnità peggiori, quindi magari mi sbaglio io. Però il fatto che anche su web non sia riuscita a trovarne traccia mi pare importante.

  c'è qualcuno che si respira la coccoina e va in conservatoria!

----------


## La matta

Per non parlare delle esalazioni della carta antica... con quello che usano per sbiancarla  :Big Grin: 
Ok, considero il pericolo rientrato, grazie a tutti!  :Smile:

----------


## f.p

peròòòòòòò......  :Big Grin:  
giusto per dissipare ogni minimo residuale dubbio.. hai per caso sentito l'A.d.E. per verificare che ciò sia davvero impossibile o frutto di abuso di stupefacenti??? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
(ogni tanto faccio l'avvocato del diavolo!!)

----------


## alfredo da roma

> cosa si trascrive in conservatoria a favore della massa dei creditori di un fallimento?

  rilancio  :Smile:

----------


## f.p

> rilancio

  scusa.. pensavo fosse una domanda retorica!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  
se il soggetto fallito è proprietario di beni immobili o beni soggetti a registrazione il curatore deve trascrivere, appunto presso la Conservatoria, un estratto della sentenza di fallimento.  
.. Vedo!! è lo spunto per proseguire la conversazione sulla possibilità che la Massa sia dotata di C.F.??  :Smile:

----------


## Contabile

> Oggi in conservatoria sarebbe stato detto che alcuni curatori chiederebbero l'attribuzione di un codice fiscale per la massa dei creditori.

  Non è che si stava facendo riferimento alla Curatela Fallimentare? Poi tra l'altro non cambia il codice fiscale né la Partita IVA ma solo la denominazione del soggetto fallito. 
Ante: Pinco Palla
Post: Curatela Fallimentare Pinco Palla 
In conservatoria si trascrive contro Pinco Palla ed a favore di Curatela Fallimentare Pinco Palla. 
Ora arriva l'espertissima f.p e smonta tutto.  :Smile:

----------


## alfredo da roma

> scusa.. pensavo fosse una domanda retorica!!  
> se il soggetto fallito è proprietario di beni immobili o beni soggetti a registrazione il curatore deve trascrivere, appunto presso la Conservatoria, un estratto della sentenza di fallimento.  
> .. Vedo!! è lo spunto per proseguire la conversazione sulla possibilità che la Massa sia dotata di C.F.??

  
Citazione:
Originalmente inviato da alfredo da roma  
cosa si trascrive in conservatoria a favore della massa dei creditori di un fallimento?  
rilancio 
ri-rilancio
cosa si trascrive in conservatoria *a favore della massa dei creditori* di un fallimento?

----------


## f.p

> Ora arriva l'espertissima f.p e smonta tutto.

  Giammai!!!! come potrei mai smentire un tuo intervento .... no, no, no.... 
Tanto più che l'avevo postato anch'io prima!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  
Trascrizione pregiudizievole (a favore della massa) della sentenza di fallimento per dare atto ai terzi dell'esistenza della procedura fallimentare!!

----------


## La matta

> Non è che si stava facendo riferimento alla Curatela Fallimentare? Poi tra l'altro non cambia il codice fiscale né la Partita IVA ma solo la denominazione del soggetto fallito. 
> Ante: Pinco Palla
> Post: Curatela Fallimentare Pinco Palla 
> In conservatoria si trascrive contro Pinco Palla ed a favore di Curatela Fallimentare Pinco Palla.

  No, in realtà si parlava proprio di un codice fiscale diverso, chiesto apposta per la massa dei creditori. Sì, dovrei chiedere all'Ade se questa cosa è possibile, ma mi sembra talmente assurda e inaudita che quasi quasi mi vergogno!  :Big Grin:

----------


## f.p

> .. Sì, dovrei chiedere all'Ade se questa cosa è possibile, ma mi sembra talmente assurda e inaudita che quasi quasi mi vergogno!

  bhè .. magari, intanto, non presentarti come "La Matta"!!!
potrebbe pregiudicare il prosieguo della conversazione!!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## alfredo da roma

> Giammai!!!! come potrei mai smentire un tuo intervento .... no, no, no.... 
> Tanto pi&#249; che l'avevo postato anch'io prima!!  
> Trascrizione pregiudizievole (a favore della massa) della sentenza di fallimento per dare atto ai terzi dell'esistenza della procedura fallimentare!!

  La trascrizione di fatto dovrebbe avvenire nei confronti del fallimento non della massa dei creditori siccome la formula volgarmente &#232; usa e
la ragione &#232; presto detta: se fosse effettivamente in favore della massa dei creditori per eliminare il viincolo occorrerebbe l'autorizzazione di tutti i creditori mentre il potere di cancellazione &#232; nella disponibilit&#224; del giudice delegato 
La vecchia legge fallimentare rinviava per la liquidazione dell'attivo alla disciplina del codice di rito, fatte salve le espresse disposizioni dettate nella sede fallimentare. L'art. 586 c.p.c. prevede che, avvenuto il versamento del prezzo, il giudice dell'esecuzione, ove non ritenga di sospendere la vendita, deve pronuncia "decreto col quale trasferisce all'aggiudicatario il bene espropriato ripetendo la descrizione contenuta nell'ordinanza che dispone la vendita e ordinando che si cancellino le trascrizioni dei pignoramenti e le iscrizioni ipotecarie, se queste ultime non si riferiscono a obbligazioni assuntesi dall'aggiudicatario a norma dell'articolo 508"; con l'articolo 2 del D.L. 14 marzo 2005, n.35, con effetto dal 1&#176; marzo 2006, &#232; stato aggiunto che "Il giudice con il decreto ordina anche la cancellazione delle trascrizioni dei pignoramenti e delle iscrizioni ipotecarie successive alla trascrizione del pignoramento".
In forza di tale norma, sostituito al giudice dell'esecuzione il giudice delegato, la norma &#232; applicabile alle vendite immobiliari fallimentare vecchio rito; lo scopo della norma era di attuare quello che si chiama effetto purgativo, ossia eliminare tutti le iscrizioni e trascrizioni gravanti sull'immobile venduto, da chiunque e ovunque prese, in modo da consentire all'acquirente di avere il bene "pulito".
Lo stesso principio &#232; contenuto nella nuova legge fallimentare, che non rinvia pi&#249; alla disciplina del c.p.c., ma regola autonomamente la liquidazione, per cui l'ult. comma del nuovo art. 108 l.f. prevede che "Per i veicoli iscritti nel pubblico registro automobilistico e per i beni immobili, una volta eseguita la vendita e riscosso interamente il prezzo, il giudice delegato ordina, con decreto, la cancellazione delle iscrizioni relative ai diritti di prelazione, nonch&#233; delle trascrizioni dei pignoramenti e dei sequestri conservativi e di ogni altro vincolo".

----------


## f.p

> La trascrizione di fatto dovrebbe avvenire nei confronti del fallimento non della massa dei creditori siccome la formula volgarmente è usa e
> la ragione è presto detta: se fosse effettivamente in favore della massa dei creditori per eliminare il viincolo occorrerebbe l'autorizzazione di tutti i creditori mentre il potere di cancellazione è nella disponibilità del giudice delegato 
> La vecchia legge fallimentare rinviava per la liquidazione dell'attivo alla disciplina del codice di rito, fatte salve le espresse disposizioni dettate nella sede fallimentare. L'art. 586 c.p.c. prevede che, avvenuto il versamento del prezzo, il giudice dell'esecuzione, ove non ritenga di sospendere la vendita, deve pronuncia "decreto col quale trasferisce all'aggiudicatario il bene espropriato ripetendo la descrizione contenuta nell'ordinanza che dispone la vendita e ordinando che si cancellino le trascrizioni dei pignoramenti e le iscrizioni ipotecarie, se queste ultime non si riferiscono a obbligazioni assuntesi dall'aggiudicatario a norma dell'articolo 508"; con l'articolo 2 del D.L. 14 marzo 2005, n.35, con effetto dal 1° marzo 2006, è stato aggiunto che "Il giudice con il decreto ordina anche la cancellazione delle trascrizioni dei pignoramenti e delle iscrizioni ipotecarie successive alla trascrizione del pignoramento".
> In forza di tale norma, sostituito al giudice dell'esecuzione il giudice delegato, la norma è applicabile alle vendite immobiliari fallimentare vecchio rito; lo scopo della norma era di attuare quello che si chiama effetto purgativo, ossia eliminare tutti le iscrizioni e trascrizioni gravanti sull'immobile venduto, da chiunque e ovunque prese, in modo da consentire all'acquirente di avere il bene "pulito".
> Lo stesso principio è contenuto nella nuova legge fallimentare, che non rinvia più alla disciplina del c.p.c., ma regola autonomamente la liquidazione, per cui l'ult. comma del nuovo art. 108 l.f. prevede che "Per i veicoli iscritti nel pubblico registro automobilistico e per i beni immobili, una volta eseguita la vendita e riscosso interamente il prezzo, il giudice delegato ordina, con decreto, la cancellazione delle iscrizioni relative ai diritti di prelazione, nonché delle trascrizioni dei pignoramenti e dei sequestri conservativi e di ogni altro vincolo".

  Interessante questa conversazione!!  :Smile:  
ed ancor più dimostra che la "voce di corridoio" di un C.F. per la massa in occasione della trascrizione della sentenza è colorata fantasia!!  :Smile:  
tuttavia, posto tutto quanto da te postato (giochino di parole!!) è difficile negare che la trascrizione non abbia comunque un'utilità  specifica per la massa!! (e quindi, la volgare formula in uso..)  la trascrizione della sentenza impedisce di fatto che il bene possa uscire fuori dal patrimonio del fallito, rendendo immediatamente inopponibile - appunto alla massa - l'eventuale atto di trasferimento del bene stesso.
non ti sembra?! 
Quindi, l'ordinanza con cui il G.D. ordina la cancellazione di trascrizione, pignoramenti ed altro ha la funzione di far acquistare il bene "libero" da gravami, la trascrizione a me pare si pone come pubblicità che mira a tutelare (ovvero - in favore della -) la massa dei creditori!!   :Smile:

----------


## alfredo da roma

> Interessante questa conversazione!!  
> ed ancor più dimostra che la "voce di corridoio" di un C.F. per la massa in occasione della trascrizione della sentenza è colorata fantasia!!  
> tuttavia, posto tutto quanto da te postato (giochino di parole!!) è difficile negare che la trascrizione non abbia comunque un'utilità  specifica per la massa!! (e quindi, la volgare formula in uso..)  la trascrizione della sentenza impedisce di fatto che il bene possa uscire fuori dal patrimonio del fallito, rendendo immediatamente inopponibile - appunto alla massa - l'eventuale atto di trasferimento del bene stesso.
> non ti sembra?! 
> Quindi, l'ordinanza con cui il G.D. ordina la cancellazione di trascrizione, pignoramenti ed altro ha la funzione di far acquistare il bene "libero" da gravami, la trascrizione a me pare si pone come pubblicità che mira a tutelare (ovvero - in favore della -) la massa dei creditori!!

  giusto!
Ecco perché non è possibile trascrivere con un codice fiscale diverso se non con quello del fallimento stesso.
Inoltre, i codici fiscalivengono attribuiti alle persone fisiche ed alle persone giuridiche e non ad altri

----------

